# Who can redo 65 Tempest Bench Seat



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning boys- Here is the deal. I have a 65 Tempest Custom, auto on column, with front bench seat in gold color with brown trim. I am going to change the to a 5spd but I want to keep the front bench seat, just change the color to parchment. I like the design of the Pontiac seat vinyl and want to keep it that way. I can't find a ready made aftermarket cover for the seat so the question is who can put vinyl together to make it look like factory. I want to keep the Tempest design and look as much as possible right up to the point somebody sees the car stuffed with a warmed over 428 tri-power.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Jimmy sure you don't want to roll & pleat for the old school look? Just kidding sounds have you have a good plan. Love seeing a bench seat car now days cause ain't many of them left!! Know here in Wichita their is a great upholstery shop that can remake anything. Have you looked in the AMES catolog. Cause they have what you are looking for on page 21. 64 Tempest custom W/Bench Seat 429.00 for the set. Wonder if 64 is same as 65 might have to check on that but it would be close for sure!! We need to see Pics. soon too. GOOD LUCK, Les


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jimmy, Try Legendary Auto Interiors. They make repro interiors and will make custom seat kits also....Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Jimmy, Try Legendary Auto Interiors. They make repro interiors and will make custom seat kits also....Eric


:agree x2. Legendary is pricey, but their quality is the best I've seen anywhere. Worth it, in my opinion.

Bear


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> Wonder if 64 is same as 65 might have to check on that but it would be close for sure!! We need to see Pics. soon too. GOOD LUCK, Les


Here are a couple of pics of the car as it stands today.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`64 would fit, but I think the pattern is not the same. Also, you may need a notch taken out of the front center to allow room for the shifter.


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys- Will check out Ames and Legendary. To be honest if I wasn't going to change colors I could have the seats re padded and one small seam tear fixed and use the existing interior. It is just that good. The car his pretty solid. I know it has had one crappy repaint years ago and some bondo work that was less than perfect but by in large it is a good core to start with. 

been driving the car as is for two years now. In the last month I have decided to get some stuff done. I am fortunate to have a solid spare frame which is being blasted right now. Add to that the HPI (see attached pic for another frame with HPI unit) boxing plates, K member, tanny mount and weld in rear cross member plus paint. All of which I hope to have that completed next week. The DSE stage 2 front and stage 1 rear suspension kits should be here this week. A 12 bolt has been gone through with new posi unit, 3.73 gears, moser axles. Already have the Tremec kit from American Powertrain. 

And the completely redone Tripower topped 428 should be on the dyno later this month...

I need to pick up the brake package and front steering components in the next couple of days. 

My goal that by the end of the month I have a completely redone rolling chassis. Then I will start taking sheet metal off the the car starting with the front clip. Hit those parts aggressively as they are still in good shape. And get them mocked up on the new chassis. Once that is done then bast the body apart and really get into it. When all is don I should have a second complete rolling chassis just sitting there waiting/ no begging to be re-done. then I will be looking for the next 65 project.


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukee-

Man oh man I hope I don't have to notch the seat. My hope is that the shifter location will be the in the same place as the factory three/four speed. That way I can use the factory bench seat shifter profile without having to notch the seat. It will just be another creek to cross when I get to that point. Hopefully it won't be the proverbial SH$% Creek. LOL

From what I am seeing the 65 bench seat pattern shown in the pics above may be unique and may have to be custom made. Hell it's only a couple of bucks more.......at least that is what I will tell the wife..........


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jimmy The Greek said:


> Here are a couple of pics of the car as it stands today.


WOW that interior is still real nice. Think I would go to a good upholstery shop 1st and check on a repad and patch. You will be surprised at what they can do. Great car!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You'll get it figured out. Anything can "get done".....been there. That is a sweet car ! Eric :cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Jimmy just checked our location. You aren't to far from Pontiac, you will have to put the new Museum on your to do list. Be sure to tell Tim Hi for me too. You will ehjoy it if you like all things PONTIAC....:cheers..:seeya:..Les


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> Hey Jimmy just checked our location. You aren't to far from Pontiac, you will have to put the new Museum on your to do list. Be sure to tell Tim Hi for me too. You will ehjoy it if you like all things PONTIAC....:cheers..:seeya:..Les


Maybe someday I'll head that direction. Time is a factor with boys that are 5 and 10 years old in sports, plus one of them whatcamacallits, now I remember...a full time wife. I just don't know where the day goes.:willy:


----------

